# Basics of Degradation and Pin care



## CG (Aug 2, 2011)

Use as little BW as you can in reconstituting the peptides.

The GHRPs are very stable.

The mod GRF(1-29) is less stable. (CJC1295)

If left reconstituted at room temp for 7 days they should still be effective.

Refrigeration greatly reduces degradation and 30 days for Mod GRF(1-29) and 60 days for GHRPs should result in minimal degradation in BW.

Beyond those time frames a buffer (acetate) and an acid should be used together to reconstitute and cold storage should still be used.

In addition storage of lyophilized (freeze-dried) nonreconstituted peptides 
should:

Be kept in a vaccum sealed vial.

The vials should be stored in an air-proof moisture-proof sealed bag.

The bag should contain a few silica gel packets to absorb any moisture.

The bag should be stored in as cold a temperature as possible. For 5 year+ storage a lab freezer capable of -20 degrees Celsius should be used. Other-wise a normal freezer will suffice.

Reconstituting a vial taken from the freezer requires:

That the vial sit at room temperature to warm to its surroundings. Failure to do this may result in condensation/moisture in the vial which may degrade the peptide. 

Peptide should dissolve on contact with bacteriostatic water or soon there-after and appear clear. 

Usage:

Ideally, the reconstituted peptide should sit for a few hours up to 24 hours to allow the benzyl alcohol in the bacterioststic water to stop bacteria multiplication and render most bacterias should they be present inactive.

Vial tops should always be swabbed w/ an alcohol pad.

The insulin needle should be inserted into the vial top and a little air pushed in. The vial is turned upside down and the plunger pulled back to draw in a several iu (whatever the desired dosage).

The needle is removed from the vial and a fatty deposit pinched (usually the midsection well away from the navel.

The needle is inserted into the pinched and swabbed fat and the plunger is pushed all the way down. The needle is withdrawn. The vast majority of the time there is zero pain and zero blood. If there is pain it goes away immediately. If there is blood just dab with a tissue.

The proper advise is to say discard the used insulin syringe. However if you followed sanitary procedures you can consider recapping and storing the needle for continued use. 

One COULD use the same insulin needle for several days and only disguard earlier if:

- there is blood on the needle

- the needle touched something other then the swabbed injection site and swabbed vial top

- the needle bends or gets blunted

Always use a fresh needle for reconstitution w/ a BW bottle. Always use a fresh needle to inject into a place where one will not be able to adequately deal with an infection. For example caverject injection ALWAYS requires a fresh use once only needle.


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good post!!

I just found 2 sealed vials of CJC1295 and Ipamorelin that i forgot about in a box in my closet. they have been there for about a month still in lyophilized form. Do you think they are still good or have they gone bad??


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2011)

a month? well unless its been over 150 in that closet you should be cool.

it may have degraded a bit, but definitely worht a shot


----------

